# Post a picture of your pooch (Mans Best Friend)



## fool4fish1226

Here are my FOUR American Bulldogs


----------



## Cartman

Great looking pups, here are my two boxers


----------



## fool4fish1226

Nice love their faces


----------



## SilverFox

My German Shepherd Trauma. He will be 3 on the 29th of this month. Picture taken in April of 2011.


----------



## bulldog

Hazel is the American Bulldog. She's my best buddy. 85 pounds of beef. Stella is the Frenchton. French Bulldog Boston Terrier Mix. I'm warming up to her because she kills moles, rabbits, squirrels and anything else that comes in the yard.


----------



## Jim

Crappy Iphone picture of my two boxers.

Bella on the left, Zorba on the right. Zorba is my boy!





Zorba doing what he does best.....playing.
[youtube]cTNCC9lwkx4[/youtube]


----------



## Creek Life

Paxton but usually goes by Big Boy. He actually lives with my parents because I can't have him here. 
I don't know that my dad would let me take him away now.


----------



## bulldog

Gotta love the bully breeds fellas!! I grew up with labs but I'll always own some sort of bully breed the rest of my life.


----------



## RatherBFishin

Here's my two girls, Buffy and Lana, lounging on the couch with me.


----------



## Jdholmes

She isn't a bully of any sort, but this is the old gal I had to leave behind in Canada. Vet said she had a heart murmur and wouldn't clear her to fly...she is 12 1/2 now, and has been in the family her whole life. My parents adopted her. Sure do miss her, she was a great friend. Bichon Frise.


----------



## batman

Trailer!


----------



## shmelty

<======= Sadly, Bailey passed away last May. I miss him something terrible. He was a 160lb lap dog.


----------



## 200racing

my mutt.


----------



## 3dees

my Lab Jammer. turns three next month.


----------



## fender66

Great pups guys.....I'm hoping I can fill my void very soon. Had to put my best friend down about 4 months ago. This pic was taken about an hour before she was gone.


----------



## batman

Thats sad Chris.
Im sure she is better off...


----------



## KevinWI




----------



## medicman619

Zoe


----------



## parkerdog

View attachment 1



My ex-wife just had to have that chair. Soon as she was gone you can see who became the owner.

I had Parker put down Sept.1 and I still miss him terribly. He missed his 13th birthday by a week.


----------



## Creek Life

This is Dixie our house dog. We are a divided house and this was on opening day.


----------



## moberg12

Black Lab Saluda in his natural habitat.





Savannah my Chessie in her natural habitat


----------



## RatherBFishin

All beautiful dogs guys!!


----------



## BassGeek54

Here is one of my Corgi..I hate having to be away from him for even a minute...my best friend ever. He is so proud when he wears his PFD.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

Mazie the brown dog 9 months old. Spoiled I tell ya


----------



## JamesM56alum

Heres mine, his name is Max he's half bloodhound half Moutain curr hes 5 months old 






And heres the wifes shih tzu named gizmo hes a little over a year old


----------



## W2FTodd

My pup Riley. 4 months old now.


----------



## W2FTodd

Another photo...


----------



## JBooth

Grizz-5 year old, 110lB, Chocolate lab
tough name....sissy dog...(scared of balloons, ceiling fans, deer heads, and bugs)
but we still love him!


----------



## shfishinsticks

Tiffany (back) and Blaze (Front)










Tiffy, Blaze & mommy at the 2011 ICRBE





Tiffany










On Wednesday, Tiffany was diagnosed with a transitional cell carcinoma in her urethra. Patty and I have discussed all of the options and their side effects and we agree that it is best to surround her with love during the time we have left with her. Tiffy will leave this world knowing that she is greatly loved and that a part of us will go with her.

Her last truck ride will be on February 10, 2012. She has taught us so many things in her 10 years with us..... patience, understanding, undeniable love and how to be a true friend to the very end.


----------



## Jim

Sorry to hear it.


----------



## JamesM56alum

That really sucks i hate it because we dont realize that our pets wont live as long as we do and we wish they could..


----------



## DuraCraft

Those are all beautiful dogs!!

Here is my hound pup:


----------



## JamesM56alum

Very nice looking dog, boxer/hound mix ?


----------



## shfishinsticks

At 6:45 pm today, Ms. Tiffany's spirit was freed. Please join us in raising a glass to celebrate the life of a great friend.


----------



## T-MAN

so sorry to hear that.


----------



## T-MAN

this is our boston terrier named lacey, and my tree and walker coonhound named jenny lou


----------



## Jdholmes

I have been thinking about a Boston terrier for our next! Cute dogs.


----------



## vahunter

My chocolate lab, Brooke. She'll be 3 in July. My number one duck hunting partner, my champion Dorito eater, my best friend. <don't let my wife read that....


----------



## fool4fish1226

shfishinsticks said:


> At 6:45 pm today, Ms. Tiffany's spirit was freed. Please join us in raising a glass to celebrate the life of a great friend.



:beer: One of the hardest thing to ever do. I have been there more than once but I don't think I will ever be with a dog in my life. You can not find that type of love anywhere else. I have four of my own and right now I am baby sitting another, it's amazing having 500lbs of dog running around the house.


----------



## Aaron Lariscy

I don't really have a good picture of mine as she doesn't sit very long at a time. Names Graycen she's a Boykin Spaniel.


----------



## gouran01

I would post a pic of my Bella but I'm kinda ashamed of a lab that won't jump in the water! LMAO, but really I'm too dang lazy to upload the pics!


----------



## Codeman

This is Odie. Friend of my wife rescued him from the street when he was a tiny pup about 10 months ago. They already had more than enough pets, so my daughter was given the task of dog sitting 2 weeks before Christmas, it wasn't until Christmas day she was informed he was her's to keep. :wink: He's a mutt obviously with some serious terrier in him, must be part bird dog too, he has one heck of a sniffer on him and has already caught more than one unsuspecting bird in the yard. LOL 

He was out playing in the snow with the kids this afternoon.


----------



## shfishinsticks

Meet Ms. Taylor (NO, she isn't named after the singer). We rescued her on Sunday from the Humane Society of the Ohio Valley. She is a 1.5 year old flat-coated retriever/border collie mix. Someone must have spent some time with her because she knows lots of commands and listens really well. She is getting along with Mr. Blaze too, which was VERY important in our decision to bring her home.


----------



## JamesM56alum

Absolutely beautiful dog man!


----------



## 200racing

our redneck outside dog bubba doing his job.....defending the world from chipmunks.











he looks just like my avatar in the face. part of the reason why i use it.


----------



## 200racing

:mrgreen: all the dog people will like this :mrgreen: 




not mine just saw it


----------



## Bigkat650

Kenda my Black Lab... Best dog i've ever known.


----------



## LDUBS

A face only a mother could love. 

Daughter sent me a photo of her dog Moe and I thought I would add it to this old thread. 

Moe is getting a little old and starting to move a little slow. He weighs in at about 60#. My daughter brings the old boy over to visit when she is in town. Moe does great around children and small dogs. Won't take any crap off of big dogs.


----------



## Darryle

Youngest to oldest 
Dusty, Dixie, Dot Dot and Daisy














The one that we had to put down, Dolly 







1244 Atchafalaya Outdoor Designs W/ 12hp Copperhead


----------



## New River Rat

A buddy told me last fishing trip that any dog under 20 pounds was legally a cat.....


----------



## LDUBS

New River Rat said:


> A buddy told me last fishing trip that any dog under 20 pounds was legally a cat.....




Except for dachshunds. They are 75 pound dogs in a 12 pound body. :LOL2:


----------



## KMixson

LDUBS said:


> New River Rat said:
> 
> 
> 
> A buddy told me last fishing trip that any dog under 20 pounds was legally a cat.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for dachshunds. They are 75 pound dogs in a 12 pound body. :LOL2:
Click to expand...



You got that right. Any dog that will go up against a badger is not a foo foo dog.


----------



## Darryle

I am constantly having to chase one of them around the yard after they catch a bird, mouse or snake, trips to Petsmart are adventures too, size to them is irrelevant, even if the dog could chomp them in two. 

1244 Atchafalaya Outdoor Designs W/ 12hp Copperhead


----------



## Lost Pole

https://youtu.be/Wy_oGCDghiQ

Sophie Jo






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtntop

Since I last posted the pic of the 3 on the couch, Belle and Doc both passed on, Doc in his sleep and Belle, assisted. Joy was a wreck for a week or two. She really loved Doc and after he died would carry a blanket around and sleep on it  



Doc and Belle in their prime

My 3 pups, the yellow and golden are pretty close to retirement and the black is the new addition. I have hunted just about every type of upland and waterfowl bird over the 2 older dogs, the youngun has only seen pheasant, chukar and dusky grouse so far.


----------



## FormerParatrooper

My 5 yr old Yellow Labrador who refuses to retrieve. 
She has two modes, fishing or hunting or if at home it is being a lap dog.


----------



## Jezreel

Here are my Vizsla dogs. They would rather be hunting quail, but squirrel will do in the back yard!


----------



## Lonedrake

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seon

My English Bull Terrier "Raider".


----------



## Kismet

Mick, a field-bred English Springer spaniel, adopted from the American Brittany club, mine for 7 years, about 5 when I got him.




And Tinker, a German Wirehaired Pointer, about a year when I got her two years ago. She's my fourth GWP and coming along nicely, but a goof on amphetamines when playing.

View attachment 1



We hunts pheasants together and jump shoot ducks along the crik. They also like quail...er, and rabbits and doves and the occasional sparrow, and some really disgusting stuff.


----------



## Restrained

My Shi-Tzu, Shushi just chilling. She is one of my fishing buddies







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis8269

My new puppy . She is a GoldenDoodle


----------



## LDUBS

Not mine....Joke photo....Worth sharing.


----------



## stinkfoot

My old lurcher, MacDogger, back in the 80's. Still sadly missed. He was a Greyhound/Scottish Deerhound cross.


----------



## RedHatRedNeck

Scrappy Doo on the left

Madison Rose in the middle 

Gus Gus on the right


----------



## Zum

Cola, first house dog...definitely part of the family.








Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## gnappi

This is "Sparky" a 10 year old blue merle (not blind or deaf) Black Lab (mom) and Blue Merle Australian Shepherd (dad) mix. She's the smartest dog I've ever had, or known for that matter... A real friend.


----------



## LDUBS

Here is a photo my daughter took while taking her dog Moe for a walk. Zoom in to see the coyote at the end of the block. I live in a wild land interface area and we are used to fox, coyote and even mountain lions coming into the neighborhood, but not typically in broad daylight. This is a fairly densely populated urban area in Southern California. Coyotes are coming down looking for food. This one started to circle around behind my daughter. A neighbor happened to be backing out of his driveway and chased it away with his car. Crazy stuff.


----------



## Jim

Bella.......she's transgender and identifies as a boy dog. She lifts her leg to pee on trees and mark her spots!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim

Jim said:


> Bella.......she's transgender and identifies as a boy dog. :LOL2: She lifts her leg to pee on trees and mark her spots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS

Cookie and Chloe. My wife's two Maltese-mix. Chloe has been in the family since she was a pup. We picked Cookie up about 5 years ago as a Mother's day gift for my wife. They are actually very well behaved. Of course I've grown attached to them, but I stopped taking them to places like Home Depot because of all the ribbing I was getting.


----------



## Stumpalump

LDUBS, Bella looks like a larger Cookie!






The bike was a stolen folding Brompton that I bought on eBay. I got to personally return it to the rightful owner last month. Bike owners get attached to their bikes like we do to our boats so I'm glad he got it back. Titanium version, Son Dynomo hubs, German Led lights and a thousand in titanium parts. Guy had $5500 in it but as soon as I got it I knew it was not an $850 bike like I paid. Local Brompton dealer helped me find the owner.


----------



## Jake2250

This is Hank! A three year old English pointer.





Hank is my best buddy ever! He loves to go fishing and riding in the boat!
Hank is a hugger!






And this is Charlie, Our two year old Border Collie, Grand Puppy!


----------



## Jim

I love dogs! Bella is getting up there, the old lady is starting to slow down. [emoji20]


----------



## LDUBS

Jim said:


> I love dogs! Bella is getting up there, the old lady is starting to slow down. [emoji20]




Haha, good to see she will share at least part of the blanket!


----------



## LDUBS

Stumpalump said:


> LDUBS, Bella looks like a larger Cookie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bike was a stolen folding Brompton that I bought on eBay. I got to personally return it to the rightful owner last month. Bike owners get attached to their bikes like we do to our boats so I'm glad he got it back. Titanium version, Son Dynomo hubs, German Led lights and a thousand in titanium parts. Guy had $5500 in it but as soon as I got it I knew it was not an $850 bike like I paid. Local Brompton dealer helped me find the owner.



Yeah, Cookie is all of 9 pounds, so a slightly smaller version. Haha

Nicely done on returning the bike. Karma generally pays back good actions with interest.


----------



## water bouy

My beagle mix lived to be 16 yrs old. She was the greatest dog of all time.


----------



## Skunked again

Two peek-a-poos, siblings, 10 yrs old.


----------



## Bateman

Another dog thread. I'm down with it :lol:


----------



## Skunked again

Bateman - when was that pic? $1.50/ gallon ?!?


----------



## Bateman

Skunked again said:


> Bateman - when was that pic? $1.50/ gallon ?!?



Took me a while to find it in my phone, but I was curious as well. January 31, 2016. I would be in hog heaven if it got that low again.


----------



## gnappi

My best friend of 10 years has passed away today... she was my shadow, friend, play pal, and house protector. The squirrels and lizards can now rest easy in my yard. I don't know where we go when we die but I want to go wherever dogs go.


----------



## DansFishTaxidermy

My golden retriever Riley with me in the Bighorn Mountains of Wyoming.


----------



## Bridge4

Hopefully have one of them in the boat after next week's trip up to Maine.


----------



## Jim

Sorry to hear it gnappi!  

It was a tough time when we put Zorba our Boxer down.


----------



## handyandy

My current dog Blue picture of him on one of many fishing trips on a local river have had him little over 5 years. It's quite the story how I came about getting him. My old dog Bosco he was a great dog had to put him down summer of 2012 he is missed. Got him when I was 9 or 10 put him down when I was 21. Bosco went every where with me to include Detroit the summer I put him down I was working for ford as an intern, came home one day to him dragging his rear legs. Rushed him to a veterinarian to find out he had slipped a disc and pinched a nerve. Had to put him down as he was old enough a surgery to fix his back was too risky. Not sure how old he was as he wasn't a puppy when I got him as a kid. Miss him everyday. Blue is a great dog take him everywhere I can little goofy blue eyed bundle of fluff.


----------



## Bateman

Testing the new engine and being beach bums.


----------



## LDUBS

Bateman, I don't think you have to worry much about someone stealing your boat. Haha


----------



## Bateman

LDUBS said:


> Bateman, I don't think you have to worry much about someone stealing your boat. Haha



Haha, LDUBS I often forget that other people see them as intimidating. I adopted my first pup with ears and tail cropped from a buddy who was heading to war but I have learned the benefits and most likely the original reason for it. They are both over 5 years old now. 

They are wide open when they are outside and like to rough house/ backyard wrestle. If they had floppy ears I would be dealing with blood every day. After their Great Dane buddy did the dog shake and sprayed blood all over the walls, repeatedly, it kind of made sense haha. It keeps those ears out of trouble and believe it or not they stay cleaner and are easier to clean.

Anyways, they ain't mean and I don't intend to make people think they are. We got other, more efficient means of protection round my way.  

Back to the good stuff. Bunch of good looking buddies in here =D>


----------



## LDUBS

Bateman said:


> LDUBS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bateman, I don't think you have to worry much about someone stealing your boat. Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, LDUBS I often forget that other people see them as intimidating. I adopted my first pup with ears and tail cropped from a buddy who was heading to war but I have learned the benefits and most likely the original reason for it. They are both over 5 years old now.
> 
> They are wide open when they are outside and like to rough house/ backyard wrestle. If they had floppy ears I would be dealing with blood every day. After their Great Dane buddy did the dog shake and sprayed blood all over the walls, repeatedly, it kind of made sense haha. It keeps those ears out of trouble and believe it or not they stay cleaner and are easier to clean.
> 
> Anyways, they ain't mean and I don't intend to make people think they are. We got other, more efficient means of protection round my way.
> 
> Back to the good stuff. Bunch of good looking buddies in here =D>
Click to expand...


I gotcha. But they could still lick you to death. :LOL2: 

BTW, That pic of Dan's Golden Retriever a few posts up is fantastic. My pics are generally too dark, too blurry, or too something. I'm told to take a lot then select the best ones. That can be kind of hard when you remember to pull out the phone after you get fish slime all over your hands.


----------



## Hooknhorns

. This is my ride or die buddy Waylon! He can even fish! He definitely has the life!


----------



## Jim

Bear sizing me up!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JL8Jeff

Here's our new adoptee Layla and she has some pretty good energy for almost 9-1/2 years old. Toys don't stand a chance when she gets ahold of them!


----------



## Jim

She’s Beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAY BEAGLE

We're working on getting Her a bigger "TINBOAT"


----------



## Jim

Bay Eagle,
My wife’s dream is to paddle board with Bear. We were down in Florida kayaking a few years ago, And around the bend comes this guy on a stand up paddle board with a dog on it and his radio was blaring margaritaville. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

